# Climbing Cassette Q



## RelevantAaron (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought I'd post this one here rather than in the general section since our definition of a tough climb might be a little steeper/longer than our friends in Kansas. I am currently running a compact double (50/34) with a 12-25 rear. It has worked pretty but I need a new cassette and am wondering whether a 12-27 might be better for climbs like Sierra, Hicks, etc.? 

I am definitely not a masher, with my flat road cadence usually around 105. I have no problem climbing in my 25, but on climbs like Sierra yesterday I averaged around 60-65. 

I don't need a 27 to make the climb, just thinking that getting closer to my most comfortable cadence will actually make me faster. Trade-off is the 3-tooth jump from 24 to 27. Advice really appreciated! Thanks...

Aaron


----------



## BlackSteel (Jul 10, 2007)

*Horner's Casette*

I spent some time looking at some of the drive trains of the pro's on Stage 3. Horner's looked a little big to be a 25. The mechanic told me that it was a Sram 26. He said most riders were going to 26, 27 and even 29 teeth in back. Of course the front is most likely a 39.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The 3t jump from the 24 to the 27 does not feel too big to me, but the 21 to the 24 is sometimes just a little too large, giving me a choice of pedalling a little faster than I want or a little slower. But I am pretty sensitive to climbing in my optimum cadence, more than most riders.


----------

